# FS Criterion Remage 22-250 Barrel for Remington 700



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

For sale is a brand new never fired 24in bull contour remage prefit in 22-250, 1:14 twist. Price is $250. Located in Copley Township. For more information contact Paul at 3 three 0 four 1 three 9 six 8 three. Thanks for looking.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Bump 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Bump 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

